# Sixteen's Palestrina



## Posie

Does anyone have or know about an album of Palestrina's complete Pope Marcellus Mass sung by the Sixteen? I ask because I have only been able to find a download of Kyrie Eléison, and I have Gloria from the old CDs for the Music Literacy class I took.


----------



## science

I have their disk titled "Allegri Miserere" which has Palestrina's _Missa Papae Marcelli_ on it.

If you're shopping for that, you might consider their "The Italian Collection" box, which includes that disk plus several other very good disks of Italian Renaissance and early Baroque music. It has been one of my joys!


----------

